# Maybe Marion Next



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

From the same site I got the JJ article from, RealGM. If the Suns GM does this, I'll think I'll cry.

Linky



> CNNSI - Sports Illustrated's Ian Thomsen reports that Isiah Thomas might take a run later at Phoenix forward Shawn Marion, whose remaining deal for four years and $63 million could become prohibitive if the Suns retain Joe Johnson and re-sign Amare Stoudemire to max deals.
> 
> By sending Kurt Thomas to Phoenix last month for Quentin Richardson, Thomas essentially supplied the Suns with Marion's replacement at power forward. If the Suns are intent on wiping Marion off their books, trading him to New York prior to the February deadline for the expiring $14 million contract of Tim Thomas would be a logical move.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

If we resigned JJ, and have a great record I doubt we trade Marion. We may not at all if our bball people in front office talk to our jack-*** of an owner.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Marion for Tim Thomas!!??? Whats next, Amare for Sweetney!??


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Mark my word, if Marion is traded, it will be for Antonio Davis and change at the deadline. It might be something along the lines of Antonio Davis and Ben Gordon for Jim Jackson and Shawn Marion. Trust me, you guys will get an expiring contract and a young prospect like in the trade I just mentioned. No need to sweat, Tim Thomas for Shawn Marion just ain't happening.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Mark MY words. if Shawn Marion is traded, I will go to every Suns exec.s house and slit all thier throats.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

sloth said:


> Mark my word, if Marion is traded, it will be for Antonio Davis and change at the deadline. It might be something along the lines of Antonio Davis and Ben Gordon for Jim Jackson and Shawn Marion. Trust me, you guys will get an expiring contract and a young prospect like in the trade I just mentioned. No need to sweat, Tim Thomas for Shawn Marion just ain't happening.


Why would we need Ben Gordon? You just trying to make a good trade for your Bulls, forget it hahaha.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Jammin said:


> Mark MY words. if Shawn Marion is traded, I will go to every Suns exec.s house and slit all thier throats.


Ok I will mark your words. :laugh:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Jammin said:


> Mark MY words. if Shawn Marion is traded, I will go to every Suns exec.s house and slit all thier throats.



:rofl: this is classic


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

There is absolutely no way the Suns would trade Marion for Tim Thomas' expiring contract. They'll get some kind of prospect(s)/pick(s) for Matrix.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

RebelSun said:


> There is absolutely no way the Suns would trade Marion for Tim Thomas' expiring contract. They'll get some kind of prospect(s)/pick(s) for Matrix.


I actually wouldn't mind that. Some young prospects would be pretty good.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

RebelSun said:


> There is absolutely no way the Suns would trade Marion for Tim Thomas' expiring contract. They'll get some kind of prospect(s)/pick(s) for Matrix.


Yes WAY.........First off,TT is not nearly as bad as made out to be..hes just seriously overpaid for a guy who is happy being a #3 option,and doesnt live up to his potential...

But he is talented,and would thrive with your lineup...Its not as crazy as you think..He can stroke it from 3,and he is 6'10" 250...Expect 15 ppg and 6 boards..


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I hate our new owner. What a ****ing idiot. I really hope he dies.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Kekai23 said:


> Why would we need Ben Gordon? You just trying to make a good trade for your Bulls, forget it hahaha.


Gordon would fit into Phoenix perfectly. A guy thats all about offense, can score easily, has plenty of moves. On top of that, throw in Antonio Davis' expiring contract. I just hate to see Ben Gordon rot his career in Chicago behind Chris Duhon :dead:


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

BaronMcGrady said:


> I hate our new owner. What a ****ing idiot. I really hope he dies.


Have no fear,Zeke will be here..


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

I hope this is just what somebody thinks we should do. The suns mangement cannot be that ****ing stupid. We traded Q to get defense and i now liek that trade and signing Raja Bell brilliant. If we loose JJ we arent a championship team, if we loose Marion for Tim Thomas we are the NYK.


----------



## Triple_Single (Mar 27, 2005)

I think the bottom line is that ownership doesn't want to get slammed with luxury tax penalties, which will happen if Marion, JJ and Amare are all getting the max (not to mention Nash's near max contract). Amare is obviously getting the max and he's THE franchise, so the choice is between JJ and Marion. If they choose JJ, the primary objective with trading Marion will be an expiring contract. They'd obviously like to work something out where they get a good young player on a rookie contract, but they won't have the luxury (no pun intended) of holding out for one. They should at least get some 1st round draft picks.


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

Marion for Thomas wont be done... they didnt clear up Marion's SF position for nothing.....


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

Marion is the most underratted player in the L and was an amazing player for us this year....I cant believe his name is even being mentioned in the trading block.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

THE MATRIX 31 said:


> Marion is the most underratted player in the L and was an amazing player for us this year....I cant believe his name is even being mentioned in the trading block.


Nice point! Welcome to the board!


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

Every player gets rumored to be traded to the Knicks at some point.... it's apparently some sort of requirement. I wouldn't believe anything involving the Knicks until it actualy happens.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Haha Great post Foulzilla!

Well I see no reason to trade Marion. The guy is too good of an all around player. I still pinch my self to actually believe life isn't a nightmare ever since the Wolves took Wally over Marion. Oh yeah and that the Wolves took Ebi over Josh Howard.


----------



## het now (Jul 18, 2005)

I think that if this trade does go through I think everybody will be paying the owner a visit 
us: :rocket: owner: :frenchy: jk


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

truth said:


> Yes WAY.........First off,TT is not nearly as bad as made out to be..hes just seriously overpaid for a guy who is happy being a #3 option,and doesnt live up to his potential...
> 
> But he is talented,and would thrive with your lineup...Its not as crazy as you think..He can stroke it from 3,and he is 6'10" 250...Expect 15 ppg and 6 boards..


He's 6'10 and has averaged 4.0 rebounds for his entire career. IMO, he's a rich-man's Walter McCarty. Tim wouldn't be worth the price for PHX.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

RebelSun said:


> He's 6'10 and has averaged 4.0 rebounds for his entire career. IMO, he's a rich-man's Walter McCarty. Tim wouldn't be worth the price for PHX.


I think he is way better than McCarty. Walter runs around with no clue what he is doing and tries to play D but his skinny legs hold him back. He can't rebound or finish either. TT is way better.


----------

